# Koi in verspäteter Laichstimmung



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mal ne Frage an unsere "Hobby Koizüchter".
Meine Koi zeigen seit Anfang der Woche ein etwas untypisches Verhalten:
Ein Großteil der Fische schwimmt recht aufgeregt im kompletten Teich hin und her, wobei sogar die Rückenflosse und ein Teil des Rückens aus dem Wasser schaut ( Habe ich sonst noch nie beobachtet ). So durchflügen Sie den kompletten Teich und springen auch recht eifrig dabei.
Teilweise liegen dann wiederum aber auch alle Koi dicht gedrängt auf dem Teichgrund, in mittlerer Tiefe ( ca. 50cm Wasserstand ) und regen sich kaum.
Auch zum Fressen kommen Sie dann sehr zaghaft.
Bei einer anderen Fütterung am selben Tag stürzt man sich aber dann wiederum auch heftigst auf das eingebrachte Futter.

Ich vermute eigentlich, daß es sich um das Laichverhalten handeln müßte.
Allerdings meint  die Fachwelt, dieses sollte Ende Mai - Juni stattfinden.
Könnte durch unseren "Super Sommer" aber auch etwas später geworden sein ??
Zudem sind meine Koi auch noch nicht so alt.
Tippe so auf 2 Jahre.
Die Größeren ggf. 3 Jahre ( ca. 25-35cm groß )

Wer hat schon Koi Nachwuchs bekommen und kann Erfahrungen weitergeben ?

dea: 
Gruß
TJ


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

ganz normal, würde ich meinen. 


Die Fische haben ja auch keinen Kalender, nach dem sie sich richten könnten. Dafür haben sie die Wassertemperaturen und diese passen halt nun.   


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2004)

*Laichzeit*

Hallo RT,
soll ich die Antwort für mich so deuten, daß mit etwas Glück, demnächst ein paar kleine Kois im Teich weilen ?

Daß die Wassertemperatur einen erheblichen Anteil an der Laichstimmung hat, zuzüglich Wasserwerte Fütterung Stimmungslage usw, ist mir schon klar.
Ich wollte nur wissen, ob das beschriebene Verhalten auf die besagte Vermehrungsfreudigkeit hindeutet, oder ggf. als normaler, Phasenweiser Übermut gedeutet werden muß.

* Hatte noch keinen Koiteich in dem sich Nachwuchs einstellte !!

Gruß
TJ


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo TJ!

Jagen die auch jemanden durch den Teich oder sind die nur wie aufgescheucht und springen wild rum.
Sind die Wasserwerte und sonst alles i.O.?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2004)

*Rummel-Phase*

Hallo TJ,

meine Koi-Jungs  jagen in "Rummel-Stimmung" die Weibchen gnadenlos durch den Teich in die Randgebiete, um sie zum Ablaichen zu bewegen.  Die Weibchen haben dabei mein volles Mitleid wegen der gnadenlosen Jagd *gg

Bisher ist aber aufgrund der mageren Temperaturen (bei uns im Norden)  bei meinen Koi noch keine "Rummelstimmung" zu erkennen

Drücke Dir die Daumen, daß Du bald Nachwuchs bekommst - allerdings sorgen die vorhanden Koi auch dafür, daß nicht allzuviele Babies überleben. Das hat die Natur halt so eingerichtet, damit es keine Explosionsartige Vermehrung gibt, da sie auch den Laich und kleine Jungfische bis zu einer bestimmten Größe fressen!

Und dann kommt bei uns auch noch der __ Fischreiher und besorgt den "Rest" !!

Allerdings sorgen bei mir - in meinem Schwimmteich - auch 2 __ Sonnenbarsche und 1 __ Flußbarsch dafür, daß mein Koi-Schwarm nicht zu groß wird, damit das Wasser im Schwimmteich gesund bleibt.

Liebe Grüße
Gabriele


----------

